# Configurator software



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could buy an existing software program to develop my own garment configurator for multiple methods of decorating? I would want to be able to not only the software in it's current configuration but also be able to further develop it so having the source code would be important. I would be willing to either purchase or license the software if necessary. 

I can be reached at [email protected].


----------

